# Carrion Angels (A Chaos Marine project log)



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi guys, I recently purchased the DV chaos models from Boc and, before that, a box of chaos marines plus codex. Thus far I have painted five models, pretty good considering the hours I work and other things going on in my life (pregnant girlfriend, crazy cat, etc.). Today I purchased a camera and decided to start my project log, as I promised Boc that the models I purchased from him would be appearing in one in the future...well the future is now I guess. So, I present to you the Carrion Angels:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The colors work very well. What color did you use on the armor? I'm also impressed with how you pulled off the black helmet color.


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

I very much agree with Ckcrawford very clean for a chaos army but I believe you've pulled this off beautifully, only downside you have a little bit of red paint on the edge of the base which isn't hard to tidy up. love your work and have some rep


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, nicely painted. Very lush and crisp. I look forward to seeing what else you can pull off.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to say, the only thing that isn't finished is the band on the bases, that's still primer. The helmets are actually blue, but if you're seeing black then that's even better because I was going for a look similar to crow feathers. I'm about half way through the other five members of this squad, so I may be posting pics of them later tonight. Your comments are all very appreciated.

@Ck: The base starts with mechrite on the armor, washed with carroburg, then evil sun scarlet mixed with red gore, straight evil sun scarlet, and then evil sun scarlet mixed with macharius solar orange. I'm actually thinking of switching the shoulders to blue, as I had an idea of free handing their warband badge, which wouldn't lend itself well to red.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Chosen of Malal said:


> I'm actually thinking of switching the shoulders to blue, as I had an idea of free handing their warband badge, which wouldn't lend itself well to red.


I would tend to agree with this, the model needs something else, to me they look like the Crimson Slaughter (albeit incredibly painted) with blue helmets, a Pair of blue pads or a blue backpack would make them better imo.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

If you want to change somthing for warband colors you can but I think the models look amazing as is. Go with your gut though.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm thinking a severed wing for their warband emblem, so spilling blood would be hard to pull off over an already red background. I'm close to having another update.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Small update, got the other five in a state that I can post a little progress, these pics didn't turn out as well. I'll get better ones when they're finished.














































I purchased two pots of Lahmian Medium, and I just have to say, best damn investment I've ever made, the stuff is amazing with metal.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Finishing up arms and backpacks on the last five, one will be sans weapon as I'm waiting on Xmas to get another plasma to slap on him. After that is cultists, as I have conversions planned for the Hellbrute and characters (one of them chosen is gonna become a lord of nurgle :biggrin, I would like some input now on what I should mark my sorcerer with, Slaanesh or Tzeentch.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't mark him. Leave him unmarked so he can get 3 good powers; the chaos power charts tend to be a bit meh, compared to the rulebook ones.

Alternatively: give him a SoC and a MoT for a 3++ save. If you do, I don't think Termi Armor is worth it; you're getting overlapping Inv saves that cancel each other out--wasted points.

If you're running him in a squad of Noise Marines, Slaanesh is good because he might be able to boost the S of their weapons.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I hadn't considered not marking the sorc, may look into that. I like the nurgle powers, but I don't feel that great about double nurgle characters in an undivided force, would just feel off. I'm also having trouble deciding on the chosen, I love the models, but I don't like how the models are equipped.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Big update time. The squad is finished, pads changed from red to blue. One marine is missing his weapon, which will be a plasma gun that I'm hoping will be in one of those Xmas boxes. The warband emblem isn't on yet as I've decided I will do these at a later date, possibly doing all models at the same time.



























































































Some are a little blurry, but here they are, cultists next time.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These guys are looking lovely.

You have a nice smooth richness to the colors that I particularly like.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Great job! a very nice red you achieved


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice log dude! love your painting style!


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Another update, this time with Cultists. Didn't do as well on these as I'd have liked, I like the models but I just kept running into problems with them. They're table worthy, but that's about it.



























































































No champion as of yet, I was letting some brown stuff dry on him at the time of priming, had to amputate that wonderful hand of his and use it elsewhere, he'll get the treatment later. Think I'll slap the Khorne mark on them.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I forgot to mention, if anyone can find a tutorial online for how to do water stain effects that doesn't involve oil paint, I'd love to watch that.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> I'm also impressed with how you pulled off the black helmet color.


I just spat tea everywhere! Hah!

Looking good man! Colours look very prominant and bright which I love! Aiming for similar colours on my chaos chaps! The reds look mega!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking through this you have some really really good mini's The paint scheme does look better with the additional blue. Have you got an emblem sorted? I think the cultists are spot on. Nice mix of higeldy pigeldy colouring and scrappy look. 
Im keeping an eye on this!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like your army is coming along very nicely!


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Looking through this you have some really really good mini's The paint scheme does look better with the additional blue. Have you got an emblem sorted?!


I do, I'm going with a severed angel's wing, probably white, with a few blood drips at the bottom. I think my fluff will be a breakaway force from the Night Lords. I think I'll justify marks with them using the powers of chaos as tools, much like Night Haunter would use fear as a tool. Also, thanks for the compliment on the cultists, I needed that.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

And now a small rant: So, I get my Sorcerer ready to paint, go outside to prime him (and the cultist champion) and give the nozzle a press, quick squirt of white and then nothing...I got 20 models primed out of this can, and GW wants 15 dollars for them (which I paid). I remember a time when a can of primer would do most of an army, now it does 20 models. I feel ripped off, I've already spent more on paint, brushes, so on and such-like than I have on models and this just kind of rubs salt in the wound. I do enjoy the hobby side of the game more than anything else, but when something as simple as paint is costing me more than the things I'm painting I get a little dejected...anyone know the price on a can of Vallejo?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Honestly, I've heard Krylon are better than GW or Vallejo—they're what GW copy, then charge 3x(+) as much. Still—can't honestly say at how much a Vallejo can can cover.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

See, everyone tells me to go to Wal Mart and grab a can of Krylon primer, my problem is I can n ever find primer at Wal Mart.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Not sure on Vallejo but Id assume its roughly the same as GW. I know that Army Painter is also high dollar but I have sprayed most of a Necron army with one can so far. 

Other than that Im plus one on Krylon love the stuff. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

So, Xmas is all open for me, which means I have an idea of what I'm going to be working with in the future. I thought the few people following my log may enjoy seeing what might be coming up.










I did manage to brush prime my sorcerer (though I loathe doing so) and get started on some painting, so it won't be much longer before another update. Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh crap, I'd missed this. Looking great so far, mate, you're doing much better with them than I would have haha.

As others have said, you've got a solid paint scheme on the marines, and the cultists are spot on. Looking forward to seeing what you can do with your new goodies as well.

Also, not sure if you're aware, but the picture links in post #9 (photobucket links) are not showing up, saying the photos have been moved/deleted.


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm still watching and might I add that those cultist truely are awesome. I'm looking foward to seeing what you do with the helldrake.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I can't figure out what the problem with post 9 is, I hadn't moved any photos, and certainly hadn't deleted them. It was the second batch of marines with the champion, but they were missing arms, I'll try to figure something out after work tonight.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, my sorcerer is complete, fresh off the paint table. I'm really proud of this guy, as frustrating as some parts of him could be, the shoulder plate with the mutation details mostly. The helmet was also a bit annoying, mostly because a good 1/3 of it is completely obscured. Anyway, hope you guys enjoy this guy as much as I do.














































There is a small blemish on part of the cape in the white, that came from me putting the model together after painting. I ended up snipping the small plastic pins at the connection points, there was too much resistance (which caused me to press too hard and bring about the blemish on the cape) as GW can't seem to cast a pin on a model that isn't either gauged poorly or is too long for the hole. Either way, I'll be doing some modelling now that this guy is done, I'm not sure if I should start on the Hellbrute or start sculpting on that tac squad to convert them to plague marines first. Comments and criticism is welcome, as well as any advice on what I should do next. As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The Dark Vengeance Lord as a Sorc—brilliant. That awesome sword seems like a waste on the Lord, as the Murder Sword is so expensive and situational it's pretty much crap, and the model would be wasted as a power sword. Force sword it is!


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Got some WiP progress on my next model, the Hellbrute.










I replaced the face with this eye from the Spawn sprue, as I just can't stand the stock face that comes with the model.










I also removed the multi-melta in favor of another fist. I used some spines from the Spawn sprue (a must for any CSM army) and brownstuff to sculpt the hand. C&C is more than welcome, thanks for viewing.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry for the late update, the Hellbrute has been finished for a couple days but I just got around to taking pictures.























































And for those with a foot fetish.










I'm also going to add pictures of my entry for the hero contest on Dakkadakka. This is my Lord of Nurgle.
































































That's it for now, working on my spawn currently. C&C is always appreciated, thanks for looking.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys, things got a little crazy at work for a while. Been hard at work on my spawn and my drake, which I finished tonight. Anyway, here we go with pics.





































And here are some spawn.





































That's it for now, almost finished with my cultist squad leader, then I'm on to the other cultist squad. C&C welcome, thanks for viewing!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

I love the drake. The more I see this model the more I want it. (Is it the temptation of the warp pulling me more inside!)


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry guys, haven't been around much. My thread will have to go on hiatus due to my newest mini.










Her name is Iris, born March 12th.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Aww, congrats. A good name, too.

Well done with the Drake and the Lord as well, by the way.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Congrats mate and cute name.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

congrats! for the family and the log!


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the love guys. I recently got some free stuff from an old friend and I've got it in the mean green bath to strip the paint. So, eventually, I will be getting back to this log. I have been thinking of darkening my reds on my current minis and turning them into my own Word Bearers host...not sure on that yet though. Anyways, thanks again for the love.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Good luck either way. When my daughter was born, the Mrs and I were exhausted did the first few months, but by about month 5 or 6, we'd put the baby to bed and it was actually comparatively easy to get painting done.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Love the Plog. Love the Sorcerer, Love the Brute with the cool eye. Adore the Blue Black on the marines, how did you do it?


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Kantor blue base, Nuln oil shade, then juice lighter blues over the base until satisfactory. I try to keep the blues puddled so as to look like a night sky.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I know it's been a while, but after a baby, 4 months of workman's comp and a major move, I have an update...a single model, but an update!









Hope you enjoy, comments and constructive criticism is appreciated.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow that red is soooo smooth and the highlights on the head make me weep with joy. Personally I think the blue rim on the base lets the mini down but that's my personal choice. Really good work. Any more members of the squad to come?


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Gonna be slow going, but yes, I may average one model per week with the way things have been going. I did manage to get a plethora of used minis from an old friend, so I have lots to do. I'm still working on converting my plague marines as well, I hadn't had time to work on them, but I'd like to actually start and finish painting them before I finish the terminators. The ring on the bottom of the base is actually The Fang. I have been thinking of going back and doing all the base rims black.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Great to see this back, how do you go about getting that colour on the shoulder pad? Always love and envy how you get your paints so smooth.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

It's actually explained in the post above the terminator post.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's a tiny update of what I'm working on.






Found me a couple of IG autocannons and decided to do a quick conversion for some havoks.
Know it's not much, but I don't get alot of free time these days, thanks for looking and please leave comments to keep me going! :grin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Simple conversions are often the best and this one works really well. Personally I would shorten the barrel but I do that on all the auto cannons I have.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, I had given that some thought as well. There's just something about that huge gun, though.


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, saw this plog today for the first time and I'm really impressed. LOVE the spawns and I'm glad you posted pictures of them (I'm interested in getting a pair perhaps this weekend). Your Helbrute conversions (the eye-head and additional claw) look super nice. Keep up the good work!

I'm wondering, how did your Nurgle Lord turn out?


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

He hasn't yet as I'm in deep debate as to whether or not I'm going to chop off his head and fit it into a terminator.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I've got a couple of spare autocannons I'd love to try that technique on, thanks for sharing! Good progress by the way! Everything's progressing along nicely!


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Just remember to mangle off the tripod connector, I almost didn't and for some reason it caused me to come close to mounting it upside down. The barrel does look long, but really I don't feel like a marine of any sort would find difficulty in lifting one. They're super human, after all.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks! Will do!


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

So, me and the family went to the mall for black Friday and the FLGS had a buy one get one sale on everything in the store. I couldn't find anything worth grabbing, as they didn't have the new technical paints in stock, and were painfully low on models after the big rush. So my girlfriend found a Joker and Harley Quinn shirt I would like and on the way through I grabbed the Aspiring Champion model, as it would be free. My daughter took it out of my hand and wouldn't give it back, so I've decided I'm going to paint it up real nice for when she gets old enough to actually be able to handle it. I'm thinking of doing it in the Sons of Malice color scheme, as she seems to be drawn to black and white things more than others. Opinions? Advice? Comments?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sons of Malice colors are indeed pretty dam cool. Somebody on here I think has done a force of them with blue as a spot color and it works really well.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@Moonschwine I believe. But I haven't seen him on the boards lately.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, I looked through his thread a while back. I tell you now, after starting the model, he's a dedicated man, because that is one difficult scheme to paint. I love it, and I've always been a fan of Malal, but I just couldn't dedicate the kind of work it would take the paint an entire army in that scheme.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I recently got the older metal daemon prince in a trade (the one that is now finecast) and am busying myself with modelling in between painting my plague marines. I plan to make a nurgle DP with wings, but the trouble I'm running into is whether or not to remove the horns from the sides of the head, and sculpt a single horn coming from the forehead, and if so, should I go for the single eye as a plaguebearer, or keep two. I'd appreciate any input from you guys.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I love that model, sooo much better than the new plastic one. The plastic one is ok for Fantasy or Deamons but it doesn't look like a Chaos Space Marine at all in my opinion. Removing the horns and doing a rhino horn is a great idea I think. I would keep the two eyes though, but that's just me. or you could have two eyes on stalks.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm going for more of a rotting corpse look rather than a sluggy look. Probably stick with the two eyes, I purchased the zombie dragon wings off of ebay today. I'm going to be working on him for a while now. I won't be finishing him or the plague marines until at least next weekend, when I'm picking up blood for the blood god and nurgle's rot technical paints. Since my army are the Carrion Angels I intend to make him really look like a carrion angel.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fair enough, the Zombie Dragon wings will work well for that, are you attaching them to the back vents?


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Where the vents would normally go, yes.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If I recall rightly they seem to have been designed with that conversion in mind.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

That's kind of how I felt about it,which begs the question, why not just give him the wings to begin with?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cost probably, they would have wanted to keep it under a certain price point and the kit came out in the early 2000's when GW wasn't into producing kits that would allow you to make every option right out of the box.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

That's true, I got my wings last night, now all I need is a good black mace conversion.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> @Moonschwine I believe. But I haven't seen him on the boards lately.


 @Kreuger I'm still kicking around, but had to drop off the Radar for a bit because I'm writing my Thesis for uni.


----------

